# Fabricating new mount



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Team,

Im fabricating a new plow mount for a Unimount plow for a 2013 Chevy Silvirado 3500HD, As you all know in sure Western no longer make Unimount mounts for trucks of my vintage.

I was wondering if any one out there has basic design specs for bracket height and location for the 3/4 and 1" U brackets and or any other design specs you can share.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I assume you are aware that you can purchase an Ultramount for your truck and use a unimount adapter, correct?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Center of lug pin should be about 9 1/2” from ground


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes I'm aware that that's possible however, then you have the cost of the mount plus the cost of the adaptor gets kind of pricy.

Mark


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Center of lug pin should be about 9 1/2" from ground


Thank you


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Marklambert61 said:


> Yes I'm aware that that's possible however, then you have the cost of the mount plus the cost of the adaptor gets kind of pricy.
> 
> Mark


Yes, it absolutely does. Just throwing it out there. Carry on.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Marklambert61 said:


> Team,
> 
> Im fabricating a new plow mount for a Unimount plow for a 2013 Chevy Silvirado 3500HD, As you all know in sure Western no longer make Unimount mounts for trucks of my vintage.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark where did you grow up? I knew a Mark Lambert in school.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Are you going to be showing your progress here.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hey Mark where did you grow up? I knew a Mark Lambert in school.


What school?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Marklambert61 said:


> What school?


Lakeville, near Lapeer


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

TJS said:


> Are you going to be showing your progress here.


I can if you like, My design attaches to the frame ends and is supported back to front cross member below the lower valence of the truck thereby eliminating the need to butcher the front of truck. The best part is pull 4 pins and its off for summer season.

Mark


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Lakeville, near Lapeer


I graduated from Lakeville in 1979


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Marklambert61 said:


> I graduated from Lakeville in 1979


Me to. Randy Crum here.

I might know a local guy that has a mount.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Me to. Randy Crum here.
> 
> I might know a local guy that has a mount.


Hey Randy,
Nice to touch base with you again, I might be interested in a mount. I could you part if it with my planned design.

Mark


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Marklambert61 said:


> Hey Randy,
> Nice to touch base with you again, I might be interested in a mount. I could you part if it with my planned design.
> 
> Mark


I sent a guy I know a text but he works some odd hours so I might not hear back till tomorrow


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

https://www.storksplows.com/69981-w...2011-2018-chevy-gmc-2500-3500-plow-mount.html
https://www.storksplows.com/western...nt-conversion-kit-ford-chevy-dodge-27170.html
Looks like about $1,000 for the mount and adapter.

You might try salvage yards for the mount if Randy can't come through.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I can get you down around 650 with used mount and new conversion bracket if interested?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> He doesn't have mount for your truck but he does have a used ultra mount poly blade with mount and wiring. He said somewhere between 2500 and 3000


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Randy,
Thank you for checking with him.

Mark


----------



## j3evley (Sep 28, 2021)

Also looking for a 2015 GMC truck side wiring (excluding controller) and mount for an ultra mount 2.0 if anyone has a lead I would appreciate it!


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Read above Randys contact has wiring to help you


----------



## j3evley (Sep 28, 2021)

Marklambert61 said:


> Read above Randys contact has wiring to help you


He never posted that contact information...thats why I asked here.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Center of lug pin should be about 9 1/2" from ground


How far above and inboard do the link brackets attach?

Mark


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would have to measure on a mount. Do you have the plow?


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Western1 said:


> I would have to measure on a mount. Do you have the plow?


Yes


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You could mock it up with the plow but I can see how that would be a little awkward. I can get you the measurements but might be a few days.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Western1 said:


> You could mock it up with the plow but I can see how that would be a little awkward. I can get you the measurements but might be a few days.


Thank you


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't want to be the debbie downer, but what was this unimount on before you are trying to put it on your 2013? cause if you have not upgraded the plow side wiring... you are going to have invest more than the plow is likely worth to make it work with your 2013 lighting. Just hate to see someone put a bunch of work into something just to find out that they are going to have do drop $500 or a grand on the wiring on a $500 plow.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

I have the wiring harness


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here’s some pics


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

More pics


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

The outside edge of the top bracket is only about a 1/4” inside of a line drawn straight up from inside edge of bottom bracket


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

That make any sense?


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you for the information 
Mark


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Still fabricating supports back to front cross member but they should be complete today. Then off to powder coat.

Mark


----------



## Marklambert61 (Sep 21, 2021)

Finished


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet. Good luck!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Marklambert61 said:


> Finished


Looks good Mark


----------

